# Filing status?



## kitkat99 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys, i have a question related to the US tax and need your help. Iam US citizen and my husband is British. I moved to uk last year and before moving, I worked in the states a couple month. Now it is time for the tax return which i have to do for my income earning in the US. Just wonder if any body knows the filing status, is it single or married filing separate? If married filing separate, my husband does not have social security number or any relate to the US tax, how can we file the form? Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll most likely want to file as "married, filing separately." You do NOT need an ITIN nor SSN for your NRA spouse. Just indicate "NRA" (non-resident alien - nothing to do with the gun nuts <g>) in the place where they ask for your spouse's SSN. Depending on which software you're using, that should work, but if all else fails, print off the forms and mail them in.

There is the option to file as "married, filing jointly" but in that case you WILL need an ITIN for your NRA spouse plus you'll have to declare all his worldwide income. Most of us married to NRAs don't want to bother with this so go the married, filing separately route.

Just by the way, when you file you should declare your worldwide income - not just your US earnings. See IRS Pub 54 for details. https://www.irs.gov/uac/About-Publication-54
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

kitkat99 said:


> Now it is time for the tax return which i have to do for my income earning in the US.


Just to be precise, Kitkat, your U.S. tax return must include your worldwide income, not only your U.S. income. I think you probably knew that already (or will soon discover that), but the way you wrote that sentence could be confusing to others. Even if you have no U.S. source income it's likely you'll need to continue filing a U.S. tax return each year. Also pay close attention to IRS Form 1040 Schedule B Part III and its instructions if/as you develop/expand your financial life outside the United States. Bev's recommendation of IRS Publication 54 is a great one, too.

Do you have anybody else living with you, by the way? If you do, you might be eligible to file as Head of Household. That's a better option than Married Filing Separately. I agree with Bev: you cannot file Single. You are married. (Same or opposite sex legal spouse doesn't matter. Single is not an option if you're married.) So you and your husband have three possible options: Married Filing Separately, Married Filing Jointly (if your husband wants to), or (if you qualify per that link) Head of Household.


----------



## kitkat99 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you Bev and BBCWatcher. I do know that I must include my worldwide income :grin:, the thing I get stucked is filing status as mentioned. I tried to file as married filing separately and when the software asked for my spouse SSN, i didnot have it to enter, even tried NRA but it did not allow. Just wonder if i can enter nine number 0? As i just live with my spouse and no one else, i do not think i can file as head of household. Cheers


----------



## Pro.wolf (Apr 4, 2016)

kitkat99 said:


> Thank you Bev and BBCWatcher. I do know that I must include my worldwide income :grin:, the thing I get stucked is filing status as mentioned. I tried to file as married filing separately and when the software asked for my spouse SSN, i didnot have it to enter, even tried NRA but it did not allow. Just wonder if i can enter nine number 0? As i just live with my spouse and no one else, i do not think i can file as head of household. Cheers


I have been told some softwares do not allow to file electronically if your spouse doesn't have a SSN, I was also told you can't enter zeroes, you must enter NRA. You might need to file the old fashion way: print forms and mail them


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Pro.wolf said:


> I have been told some softwares do not allow to file electronically if your spouse doesn't have a SSN, I was also told you can't enter zeroes, you must enter NRA. You might need to file the old fashion way: print forms and mail them


That seems to be the case - or, as I found a couple years ago, the software may accept NRA for the spouse's SSN but then the e-filing is rejected by the IRS software. Mailing it in seems to be the best way to go here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

